# Brand new to slingshots . Can’t wait to learn



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

Just bought my first slingshot last night after weeks of watching videos. First let me explain why I started ..

I've always wanted to get into archery since I was a kid but I grew up in Boston MA . No real place to
Shoot so I never did. . Well now I live in south Mississippi and figured why not try again ... nope closest range is over an hour away and with my work schedule ... it's definitely not doable.

I have been watching the Alone series on history channel and got to season 3 .. which of course he has his slingshot with him .. which got me thinking ... this could be a good alternative since you don't need free range more then 30-40 feet ... looked up a lot of videos and watched every video on his YouTube channel as well as the SimpleShot channel ..for weeks I've been deciding which slingshot to get ... so last night for Christmas I ordered a Scout LT with the ammo pouch and holster from Redford leather , 1500 steel ammo between 8mm and 3/8. 3000 clay ammo as well as a catch box , extra handsets and targets and this week I am
Buying myself a GoPro , my goal is to film my progression from being an absolute newb up to the southeast slingshot tournament and enter it .. going to document on a YouTube channel my development as a shooter and hopefully show improvement ... I can't wait to get to know the people in the community as well as get better with a slingshot .

Thanks for reading ,, any tips
For a newb will always be helpful .


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Welcome...

"Aim for the stars, you might shoot low and hit the moon"

Sounds like you have a plan.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

> Welcome to the forum!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Good Luck!

I just started shooting my Slingshot I bought myself for Christmas yesterday and have made some good progress already.

Starting out I shot myself in the hand twice, OUCH!

Thanks to help from this forum I'm not doing that anymore.

Jim - jhm757


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome from Switzerland!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome! Where abouts in south mississippi are you? I lived in gautier for a little bit. I currently live about an hour outside of new orleans now.


----------



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

I’m actually not far from Gautier . I live I’m Biloxi . I go down to Slidell all the time


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome from Colorado. Looking forward to watching your progress.

Don't forget your safety glasses!!!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Welcome from Colorado. It sounds like you have everything you need . You'll be an expert soon.

GP


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome from Georgia Barry, glad to have you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome! Awesome plan. Remember to just have fun! Looking forward to your videos and progression. Happy sling'n!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome! Don't try too hard, keep it fun and you'll be a marksman before you know it.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Welcome from New Jersey. Looking forward to your progress videos. Like DSIL said, be sure to keep it fun!


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts (Oct 5, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin. I’d love to watch your progression. Keep us posted.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Welcome from PEI. Keep it fun and you will be slinging forever.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, sounds like you are jumping in with both feet! Thats great! Welcome from BC Canada!


----------



## akiva9999 (Jan 18, 2019)

Austin TX chiming in, welcome from a fellow noob! Can't wait to see some videos! When you get your channel running drop a line, cause I'll be subscribing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

akiva9999 said:


> Austin TX chiming in, welcome from a fellow noob! Can't wait to see some videos! When you get your channel running drop a line, cause I'll be subscribing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup let us know the channel info and I will subscribe for sure, I like to support all youtube shlingers


----------



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks everyone ... as soon as my scout arrives I'll be doing an unboxing video and it will be the first video on my channel .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Six Foot Halfling (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm also a rookie slinger too and the tiniest progress is so satisfying. My first half an hour shooting I could get in the catchbox only about half the time. Now I get it in the box every time after a few sessions. Then, twice during my lunchtime shooting I heard that glorious "ping!" as the ammo hit the can I'd set up dead center. A dozen more shots and I did it again.

It seems like a long road, but relax, enjoy the journey, and relish every little victory.


----------

